

The Wufoo Form Gallery - brett
http://wufoo.com/gallery/

======
henning
The cartoonish font and color scheme remind me of Team Fortress 2 (the
typeface looks very similar to what TF2 uses). I like.

I also like how apparently to make a color theme you only have to choose 5
colors. The programmer-y decision is to let the user have full control and
make them make dozens of decisions they didn't anticipate.

~~~
andrewfong
Ditto. The standard overly shiny Web 2.0 look is getting old but this
cartoonish adds some new life to it.

------
zach
Pretty cool. Although it's a little jarring to see the mortgage form ask for a
loan amount in dollars _and cents_. I've heard of microcredit, but...

------
tocomment
Any free open source javascript form builders like Wufoo's out there? I'd love
to get one for Utility Mill.

~~~
alaskamiller
Nothing that is as polished as to what WuFoo's done. Which is why they charge
and people are willing to pay for it.

~~~
henning
They wrote over 10 KLOC of straight JavaScript (in addition to all the backend
serverside stuff), so you're right, they'd be insane not to charge.

~~~
jamongkad
Awesome, do you have any idea what language their app was written in? (server
side)

~~~
unfoldedorigami
It's written in PHP. <http://particletree.com/features/web-app-autopsy/>

~~~
jamongkad
Thankies! For some reason I just get a kick outta these guys. Love em.

------
marvin
This is really neat. A web form to accept party invitations? That's not a bad
idea at all.

------
edw519
In addition to everything else, this is great marketing!

Don't understand our concept? Look at what others have done with it.

Chances are you will find something there that will strike a nerve.

